

Warm, sweet newyear-game in HTML5  - EugeneOZ
http://2013.studio38.ru/
It's not mine, but sooo sweet I can't not share it.
Happy New Year!<p>/russian titles there means "Happy New Year" and "Play" (on red button).
======
EugeneOZ
First white title means "Happy New Year", red button - "Play".

It's not mine, but is so sweet that I can't not share it :)

